# اول  دعوة قضائية على  منتديات الكنيسة (نرجو الصلاة)!!!!



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2009)

_دعوة قضائية يا نهار وعلى مين على المنتدى  تيب مين اللى رفعها؟ مين اللى كان السبب 
وليه؟
وانتا  واثق من  هنا   ولا خايف على المجهود الرائع اللى معمول هنا   وخايف يضيع
اه  اسئلة كتير صح؟  بس الاجابة هنا   موجودة 
اول دعوة هى دعوة حب لاحلى (زعيم  ماى روك )ولاحلى مشرفيين ربنا يخليهم لينا 
ونفسى  كل الاعضاء المباركيين والجدد  يشركونى فى الدعوة   ديه   دعوة  حب 

متخفش الدعوة ديه اللى رفعها الاعضاء المباركيين
على (ماى روك) واعوانة من المشرفيين 
هما كتير اوى بس مش عارف 
اكيد كل واحد ليه حد قريب منه المهم
اسباب  الدعوة
كانت كلاتى 
من كتر حبنا فى  مش بنقدر نبعد عنه ومش عارفيين   نعدى  يومين غير لما نكون موجوديين 
ومش كدا وبس لا  لايوجد شخص فى هذا المنتدى لا يحب  الاخر وانا واثق وانا  بقول كدا   
ولو دورنا هنلاقى جريمة  ( ماى روك) فى الاتى 
1_  حببنا  فيه وقرب ناس كتير اوى  للكنيسة عن طريق المنتدى 
2_ لا يحمل اى صفة من صفات الغرور
3_حبه للاعضاء كبير اوى  ومتوجد معانا بصفة دايما 
4_ حببنا فى المنتدى لطريقة من الصعب انك توصفها 
5_ ده سوال لماى روك بس يا ريت ترد ليه عاملت فينا كدا( خلتنا نحب المنتدى بطرقة حب الاخوة لبعضهم البعض )


ام تهمة المشرفيين

1_  بيقدمو المساعدة فى اسرع وقت ممكن
2_مش بيبخلو على حد باى حاجة 
3_مش بيهربو من اى حاجة مش بيعرفو يجبوها
4_مش هتحس انهم مشرفيين
5_ ممكن يعرفوك حاجات  انتا متعرفهاش عن نفسك
6_ ليكم سوال برضو   انتو بتعملو كدا ليه 
7_ دة طلب  استمرو فى رفع هذا المكان  الى اعلى مستوى ممكن
وده كان جزء  مناللى فى قلوبنا ليكم وبجد لو جيبنا كلام العالم كله مش هنوفيكم حقكم 
بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم  ويبارككم_​


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2009)

*جميل جدا جدا يا جون 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
 وتسلم  على موضوعاتك الحلوة​**ربنا يديم محبة كل الاعضاء دايما و يحفظ المنتدى و يبعد عنه عدو الخير​*


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2009)

دعوه قضائيه جميله يا جون 

الاولى من نوعها

بجد اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك المزيد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

> __ ليكم سوال برضو انتو بتعملو كدا ليه
> _




بنعمل كده لان المسيح علمنا المحبه 

شكرا ليك كتير يا جون على الموضوع الشيق 

وليك منى احلى تقييم 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (12 يوليو 2009)

بجد  موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااا....ميرسي ....

وفعلا إحنا بنحب المنتدى وكل الأعضاء والمشرفين والزعيم ...

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جون 
ويستحق التقيم
فعلا منتدي الكنيسة بقي جزء مهم جدا في حياتنا ومنقدرش نستغني عنة
انا عن نفسي بخلص اللي ورايا بسرعة علشان ادخلة 
رائع يا جون​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2009)

*المحبه تعمل أكتر من كده يا جون
ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك فى خدمة الجميع*


----------



## st.George (13 يوليو 2009)

دعوة رائعة وكلام جميل ملىء بالمحبة ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم .


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

كده    شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## zama (13 يوليو 2009)

أنا بجد فى البداية قلقت أوى أوى ..لكن .. جت سليمة ..

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## veronika (13 يوليو 2009)

بجد موضوع رائع وكل كلمه بتقولها صح اوووي
و بصراحه انا المنتدى بحبه جدا و اسعد وقت ليا لنا ببقى على المنتدى
و فعلا احلى حاجه ان في محبه بين كل الاعضاء و المشرفين و كلنا طبعا بنحب الزعيم لانه عمل لنا احلى منتدى
ربنا يحافظ عليه و يكبره اكتر و اكتر​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا يا جون ​*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *وتسلم على موضوعاتك الحلوة*​
> *ربنا يديم محبة كل الاعضاء دايما و يحفظ المنتدى و يبعد عنه عدو الخير​*


 
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> دعوه قضائيه جميله يا جون ​
> 
> الاولى من نوعها​
> بجد اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​
> ...


 
_نورتى يا  فندم نربنا يعوض  تعبكم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بنعمل كده لان المسيح علمنا المحبه ​
> شكرا ليك كتير يا جون على الموضوع الشيق ​
> وليك منى احلى تقييم ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


_ نورت يا فندم وربنا يعوض تعبكم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااا....ميرسي ....​
> وفعلا إحنا بنحب المنتدى وكل الأعضاء والمشرفين والزعيم ...​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ..​


 
_نورتى وعقبال مشوفيك كدا  كبيرة المشرفيين _​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جون​*
> *ويستحق التقيم*
> *فعلا منتدي الكنيسة بقي جزء مهم جدا في حياتنا ومنقدرش نستغني عنة*
> *انا عن نفسي بخلص اللي ورايا بسرعة علشان ادخلة *
> ...


 

_مجهودهم يستاهل اكتر  من كدا _​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *المحبه تعمل أكتر من كده يا جون*
> *ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك فى خدمة الجميع*


 
_اكيد المحبة  بالزات محبتكم ربنا يعوضكم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

st.George قال:


> دعوة رائعة وكلام جميل ملىء بالمحبة ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم .


 
_امين_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> كده شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​


_لا لسا البقى تاتى _
​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع
فعلا بجد المنتدي منتدي رائع
و التواصل بين المشرفين و الاعضاء جميل اوي
مرسي 
الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2009)

ربنااا يبااارك حياااتكم

شكراا عالموضوووع الحلووووو


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

لا بقي انا بجد عايزة ارفع قضية علي كل واحد بيعمل فينا مقلب

اصله حرام كده ومش هينفع الواحد بقي لازم يوميا يتعمل فيه مقلب في المنتدي ده

خليتوا اعصابنا في الارض ربنا يسامحكم

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده واحنا فعلا بنحب المنتدي جدا وكل اللي فيه

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*خضتنى يا جون ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
بجد العنوان خضنى اوى
بس طلعلت حاجة تانى
المنتدى بقى حاجة اساسية معايا
ميرسى يا جون وميرسى على الخضة
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (14 يوليو 2009)

حرام عليك بجد
انا اتخضيت اوووووووووووووووووووي
بس بجد مقلب حلو
والدعوة فعلا فريدة من نوعها و مافيش احلى ولا اروع من كده
تسلم ايدك يا جون
وفعلا روك والمشرفين مافيش كلام يقدر يوصف مدى جمالهم و روعتهم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتهم و تعبهم ويبارك حياتهم
ميرسي اوووووووووي جون على الموضوع الجامد جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


_مرسى جدا على الكلام الرائع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
على ايه ؟ 
_ده جزاء من جقكم  علينا ربنا  يعوض تعب  محبتكم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *فعلا بجد المنتدي منتدي رائع*
> *و التواصل بين المشرفين و الاعضاء جميل اوي*
> ...


 
_الموضوع   رئع  بفضل  ردوركم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنااا يبااارك حياااتكم
> 
> شكراا عالموضوووع الحلووووو


 
_ده حقكم علينا  ربنا يعوض تعبكم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنااا يبااارك حياااتكم
> 
> شكراا عالموضوووع الحلووووو


 
_ربنا يعوض تعبكم معانا_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بقي انا بجد عايزة ارفع قضية علي كل واحد بيعمل فينا مقلب
> 
> اصله حرام كده ومش هينفع الواحد بقي لازم يوميا يتعمل فيه مقلب في المنتدي ده
> 
> ...


 
_بس كدا   من عيونى الاتنين _
_المرة الجايه _
_اى خدمة_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *خضتنى يا جون ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى​*
> *بجد العنوان خضنى اوى*
> *بس طلعلت حاجة تانى*
> *المنتدى بقى حاجة اساسية معايا*
> ...


 

_معلش بس لازم تخلى ثقتيك فى المنتدى  اكبر _

_ونورتى وفرحتنينى بوجوديك_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

sosana قال:


> حرام عليك بجد
> انا اتخضيت اوووووووووووووووووووي
> بس بجد مقلب حلو
> والدعوة فعلا فريدة من نوعها و مافيش احلى ولا اروع من كده
> ...


 






_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اى خدمة  بس لازم تعرفو ان هنا  معانا ربنا واللى يجمعة ربنا ميقدرش بفرقه انسان صح ولا غلط؟_
_نورتى_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2009)

وانا مشتركة معاكم في رفع الدعوى على الزعيم روك

لاء بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا

ويستاهل اجمل تقييم​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وانا مشتركة معاكم في رفع الدعوى على الزعيم روك​
> 
> لاء بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​
> 
> ويستاهل اجمل تقييم​


 
_اه يعنى عليك يا روك   حتى المشرفيين _
_شوفت اللى حصلك  ملكش غير ربما دلو قتى _

_هههههههههههه_

_نورتى يافراشة ومرسى على التقيم _​


----------



## monmooon (15 يوليو 2009)

*بجد بجد طلعت كل اللي جويا 
بجد انا كان نفسي اقول الكلام ده 
بس مش عارفه ازى بس بجد ربنا يعوضك 
هما بيتعبوا كتير ربنا يباركهم 
بلنسبه لي انا مكنتش بحب ادخل اى منتدى و اكتب تعليقات 
لكن هنا انا مش عارفه ايه اللي شدني وخلاني اكتب وكل يوم لازم افتح المنتدى 
وديماً مفتوح قدامي 
وكمان خلتوني اعرف اكتر ايماني بجد 
شكراً شكراً شكراً كتييييييييييييير ليكم 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم كلمكم 
monmoon​*


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع و يستحق التقييم
شكرا لك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *بجد بجد طلعت كل اللي جويا ​*
> *بجد انا كان نفسي اقول الكلام ده *
> *بس مش عارفه ازى بس بجد ربنا يعوضك *
> *هما بيتعبوا كتير ربنا يباركهم *
> ...



_على فا كرة انا  وقزلتش كل اللى جوايا بجد الناس ديه لو جابت كلام العالم كله مش هيديكم حقكم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع و يستحق التقييم
> شكرا لك
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك[/q
> _طيب مش ده حقمن ولا انا بقول كلام وخلاص _​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ​_5_ ده سوال لماى روك بس يا ريت ترد ليه عاملت فينا كدا( خلتنا نحب المنتدى بطرقة حب الاخوة لبعضهم البعض )_​


​من أجمل الأشياء أن ترى ثمرة تعبك, ثمرة جهدك, ثمرة السهر و الإصرار. منتدى الكنيسة ثماره كثيرة بصورة مفرحة, فهو يحقق أول أهدافه المُهمة, الا و هي تجميع و لم المسيحيين المتكلمين للغة العربية من كل أنحاء العالم, متناسين إختلافاتنا و طوائفنا و مجتمعين بإسم المسيح الذي وحدنا, فنحن نرى تلائم و محبة كبيرة بين الإعضاء. المحبة التي في المنتدى رائعة و مثالية, أتمنى ان تبقى و تنمو...​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2009)

_يبقى الحال كما هو علية_
_وعلى الجميع اللجوء ليسوع_
_روعه الفكره جون_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك كل حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

جمييييييييل جدا موضوعك يا جون 

ويستاهل أحلى تقييم 

ميرسى يافندم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

my rock قال:


> [/center]
> 
> من أجمل الأشياء أن ترى ثمرة تعبك, ثمرة جهدك, ثمرة السهر و الإصرار. منتدى الكنيسة ثماره كثيرة بصورة مفرحة, فهو يحقق أول أهدافه المُهمة, الا و هي تجميع و لم المسيحيين المتكلمين للغة العربية من كل أنحاء العالم, متناسين إختلافاتنا و طوائفنا و مجتمعين بإسم المسيح الذي وحدنا, فنحن نرى تلائم و محبة كبيرة بين الإعضاء. المحبة التي في المنتدى رائعة و مثالية, أتمنى ان تبقى و تنمو...​



_بجد مش عارف ااقولك ايه _

_ بس انا   قولتلك انى هرفع عليك قضيه وانت  مصدقتش انا بحب  المنتدى هنا اوى _
_واديك شوفت ان كل اللى موجود بيحبك صح  ولا لا _
_ربنا يبركك ويعوضك بجد كلنا  هنا بنحبك مرسى على احلى منتدى يا احلى روك_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يبقى الحال كما هو علية_
> 
> _وعلى الجميع اللجوء ليسوع_
> _روعه الفكره جون_
> ...



_وانا   معاك وفعلا  يسوع هو الحاكم  الوحيد _
_ربنا يعوض تعبكم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> جمييييييييل جدا موضوعك يا جون ​
> 
> ويستاهل أحلى تقييم ​
> 
> ميرسى يافندم ​




_انتى جيتى:t9: تيب كويس ان الموضوع متنقلش ومتعملهوش دمج 30:30:30:30:30:_
_مرسى على التقييم _
_ومعلش بقى :smi411::smi411:_
_حقيك ولا زم تخديه _
_بجد مجهوديك رائع:big35:_
_وانتى عاملة زى الملاك:t14:_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يوليو 2009)

دعوة قضائية جميلة يا جون
شكراً جزيلا لك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> دعوة قضائية جميلة يا جون​
> شكراً جزيلا لك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​



_ده مش تعبى انا _
_انا معملتش اى حاجة _
_ده تعب المشرفيين   وماى روك فى الاول   وانتم   كاعضاء بس انا مش مديلة حقة  سامحونى وصلولى_
​


----------



## vetaa (15 يوليو 2009)

*بجد موضوع جامد جدا*
*ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى*
*وكل اللى بيتعب فيه وكمان اللى بيدخل يستفيد*

*ميرسى يا جون*
*وانا معاك فى القضيه دى*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد موضوع جامد جدا*
> *ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى*
> *وكل اللى بيتعب فيه وكمان اللى بيدخل يستفيد*
> 
> ...



_كلكم كدا سيبتو الروك  وجيتو معايا كلكو رفعتو القضية تيب مش مهم _
_ربنا   معاك يا  روك _
_مروريك مشرف فيتا_​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*جميلة جميلة جميلة بجد*
*شكرا اخى العزيز *
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميلة جميلة جميلة بجد*
> 
> *شكرا اخى العزيز *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
_علشان انتا شرفتنى ورديت نورت يا قمر _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2009)

*الموضوع جمييل
وكل كلمة كتبتها صح
 وفى محلها
راائع كتييير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع جمييل​*
> _*وكل كلمة كتبتها صح*_
> _*وفى محلها*_
> _*راائع كتييير*_
> ...


 

_:smi411:على التاخير فى الرد ونورتى_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جون
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​


وحشتناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يارب تكون بخيرررررررررررررررررررررررر:94::94:​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع ده قديم بس جه فى وقته , انا اول مرة اشوفه 
وانا من موقعى هذا احب اقول للادارة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويديكم صبر وحكمة اكتر واكتر كمان 
ولو مفيش ادارة يبقا مفيش منتدى , ولو مفيش اعضاء يبقا مفيش منتدى بردو 
الكل هنا بيكمل بعض علشان يطلع المنتدى ناجح ومؤثر 
وانا اتعلمت من المنتدى حاجات كتيييييييييير جدا , من الاعضاء والمشرفين وكل الناس هنا 
وديه فرصة كويسة اننا نقول للادارة ميرسى على تعبهم وربنا يديهم صبر وحكمة ونجاح اكتر واكتر 

وبالمناسبة انا حلمت بروك امبارح :smile02:smile02 طبعا محلمتش بيه هو شخصيا لانى معرفهوش بس حلمت انى قابلته وكان عيد ميلادة وكان معانا بلالين علشان عيد ميلاده هههههههههههه 
حد يفسر بقا الحلم ده


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع ده قديم بس جه فى وقته , انا اول مرة اشوفه
> وانا من موقعى هذا احب اقول للادارة ربنا يبارك خدكتكم ويديكم صبر وحكمة اكتر واكتر كمان
> ولو مفيش ادارة يبقا مفيش منتدى , ولو مفيش اعضاء يبقا مفيش منتدى بردو
> الكل هنا بيكمل بعض علشان يطلع المنتدى ناجح ومؤثر
> ...


احلى تفسير  ان الشرطة جايه قريب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> احلى تفسير  ان الشرطة جايه قريب
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



كبسة كبسة , أم رز ولحمة بموت فيها :smile02:smile02:smile02
هتقبض عليك انت طبعا :smile02


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كبسة كبسة , أم رز ولحمة بموت فيها :smile02:smile02:smile02
> هتقبض عليك انت طبعا :smile02


 ليه يا ستى ههههههههه 
انا رافع الموضوع من زمااااااااااااااااااان
:smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليه يا ستى ههههههههه
> انا رافع الموضوع من زمااااااااااااااااااان
> :smile02:smile02



ما هو علشان كده هيتقبض عليك , يلا مبروك عليك الاعدام :smile02:smile02
انما صحيح لون العضوية بتاعتك روك احمر , ده ليه علاقة ببدلة الاعدام ؟؟؟؟:smile02:smile02 انا بهزر على فكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع حلو يا واد يا جووون 
وانا كمان عاوزة اشكر روك وكل المشرفين فرد فرد ونفر نفر 
على تعبهم وخدمتهم 
واشكر كل عضو وعضوة هنا 
بتمنى من ربنا ان المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر 
ويبقى فيه محبة بين الاعضاء وبعضهم 
وبتمنى ان الادارة تفضل متفاعلة معانا 
علشان المنتدى يفضل ايد واحدة اعضاء وادارة 
والتعاون والمحبة هما اللى هيخلوا المنتدى يكبر 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما هو علشان كده هيتقبض عليك , يلا مبروك عليك الاعدام :smile02:smile02
> انما صحيح لون العضوية بتاعتك روك احمر , ده ليه علاقة ببدلة الاعدام ؟؟؟؟:smile02:smile02 انا بهزر على فكرة
> ​



 :smile02:smile02:smile02
لا بدلة الاعدام هنا بتكون شرطة كدا بتخلى شكل العضو حلو اوى  تجربيها 
:gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا واد يا جووون *
> 
> *وانا كمان عاوزة اشكر روك وكل المرفين فرد فرد ونفر نفر *
> *على تعبهم وخدمتهم *
> ...


 اعتقد دلوقتى ان الاضاء المباركين  عليهم جزء اكبر من الاشراف والادار بحيث ان عددنا اكبر فنقدر نساعد الاشراف ولادارة اكتر دا لو فى محبة للمكان


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اعتقد دلوقتى ان الاضاء المباركين  عليهم جزء اكبر من الاشراف والادار بحيث ان عددنا اكبر فنقدر نساعد الاشراف ولادارة اكتر دا لو فى محبة للمكان



*اكيد كلنا بنحب المكان ده 
وبنخدم فيه بكل محبة وادينا اهو بنعمل اللى نقدر عليه يا جون 
*​


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يستر


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبالمناسبة انا حلمت بروك امبارح :smile02:smile02 طبعا محلمتش بيه هو شخصيا لانى معرفهوش بس حلمت انى قابلته وكان عيد ميلادة وكان معانا بلالين علشان عيد ميلاده هههههههههههه
> حد يفسر بقا الحلم ده



سامعة بالناس الي تحلم بعزرائيل؟ دي ناسة يبقى موتها قريب.
نفس الشئ هنا، تبقي انتِ على حافة الطرد...


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> سامعة بالناس الي تحلم fعزرائيل؟ دي ناسة يبقى موتها قريب.
> نفس الشئ هنا، تبقي انتِ على حافة الطرد...



ههههههه بقا بتشبه نفسك بعزرائيل بردو ياراجل ؟ لالالالا مش ارضهالك ابدا :smile01:smile01

طيب والبلالين ؟ ده انا حتى كنت ماسكالك بالونة , يهون عليك العيش والبلالين ؟ قصدى العيش والملح ؟:smile01:smile01


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2013)

البالونات تعني شيئين لا ثالث لهم.. يا اما الإرتفاع كإشارة الى صعود الروح بعد الموت يا اما إنفجارات صاروخية.. يعني طردك يا اما يكون اسمك بشرطة يا اما عضويتك تختفي من المنتدى نهائياً...
والله اعلم..


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 سبتمبر 2013)

_دعوة قضائية يا نهار وعلى مين على المنتدى  تيب مين اللى رفعها؟ مين اللى كان السبب 
وليه؟



بهذا الكلام صديقي استطعت الجذب من كل حدب وصوب

اهنئك عا اسلوبك الرائع

الذي يستخدمه المذيع الاوروبي في برامج اتصالا تساوي

100 يورو

انا شربت المقلب

وانطلت عليا الخدعة

بس زي ما انت قلت لعضو مباركة

المفروض يكون عندك ثقة زيادة ومايشكش الاعضاء في منتدانا

حقيقي الكلام دا وبخني بس انا قلت اكيد مش غلطة المنتدي انما من ضمن التلكيكات

زي مارفعو دعوة عا يسوع واسلموه لبيلاطس ظلما
وحسدا

فهكذا انت ومتديات الكنيسة عادرجة عالية من المصداقية
والكفائة والشعبية

حبيبي عايز اقولك في النهاية

من كتر حلاوة موضوعك وروحك الحماسية وعقليتك الذكية

وتفاعل الاعضاء معاك

تابعت موضوعك بكل ردوده عا الموبايل رغم صعوبة ذلك
نسبيا

عشت في كنف يسوع

وطبعا انت يوحنا يعني في حضن يسوع

مش دا معني اسمك johna and jesus




_


----------

